# لن تعدم هنا وجود مجنون في الحب يمنحك الفرصة في يوم من هذه الأيام



## Stephen Schmidt

أصابت خيبة الأمل الطبيب الشاب: فهو لم يحظ يوماً بدراسة تأثيرات سيانور الذهب على جثة. وقد فوجئ الدكتور بأنه لم يرى الطبيب المتدرب في مدرسة الطب،
."لكنه فهم الأمر فوراً بسبب خجل الشاب السريع ولهجته الأنديزية.. ربما كان حديث الوصول إلى المدينة. فقال له: "*لن تعدم هنا وجود مجنون في الحب يمنحك الفرصة في يوم من هذه الأيام*

.مرحباً، كان ذلك إقتباس من رواية _الحب في زمن الكوليرا_ للكاتب ماركيز. السؤال هو: ما معنى "تعدم" في الجملة البارزة أعلاه 
شكراً​


----------



## Ashraf Mahmoud

Stephen Schmidt said:


> لن تعدم هنا وجود مجنون في الحب يمنحك الفرصة في يوم من هذه


*لن تفتقد هنا وجود مجنون في الحب يمنحك الفرصة في يوم من هذه الأيام*


----------



## cherine

لن تعدم كذا معناها أنه من المؤكد أنك ستجد كذا.


----------

